# Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?



## piggy (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir in diesem Jahr ein Angelkajak zulegen. Es sollte ein Sit-on-Top sein und ich möchte beim fortbewegen die Hände frei haben. Somit kommt (nach meinen Informationen) entweder eine Hobie mit Mirage Antrieb oder eine Native Watercraft mit Ped Antrieb in Frage. Nach Recherche in verschiedenen Foren sind die folgenden Modelle für mich interessant:

Hobie Mirage Pro Angler 12 (PA12)
Hobie Mirage Pro Angler 14 (PA14)
Hobie Mirage Outback (OB)
Native Watercraft Mariner 12,5 Multisport Angler (MA12,5)
Native Watercraft Mariner 10 Multisport Angler (MA10)

Die harten Fakten habe ich mal zusammengetragen:

Modell   | Länge  | Breite  | Zuladung | Gewicht | Preis 
PA12     | 3,66 m | 91 cm | 227 kg | 44,4 kg | 3500 €
PA14     | 4,17 m | 97 cm | 272 kg | 49,9 kg | 3100 €
OB        |  3,68 m | 84 cm | 181 kg | 29,9 kg | 2400 €
MA12,5 | 3,81 m | 76 cm | 170 kg  | 32,5 kg | 2300 €
MA10    | 3,30 m | 76 cm | 136 kg  | 25,0 kg | 2200 €

Leider konnte ich mich immer noch nicht entscheiden. Am besten wäre natürlich ein Probefahrt mit den Modellen aber ich denke das ist wenig realistisch, da ich z. B. keinen Hobie-Händler bei mir in der Nähe gefunden habe. Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall die Boot in Düsseldorf Ende Januar besuchen.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr schon sagen, ob ein paar Modelle für meine Einsatzzwecke grundsätzlich auszuschließen sind. Ich möchte gerne mit dem Kajak sowohl an der Ostsee also auch im Süßwasser angeln. Sind alle Modelle für beide Einsatzzwecke geeignet? 

Das bedeutet auch, dass ich das Kajak oft mit dem Dachgepäckträger transportieren muss. Bekomme ich das PA12 und das PA14 überhaupt alleine aufs Dach? Die wiegen ja immerhin fast einen Zentner. 

Das MA10 hat eine Zuladung von 136 Kilo. Ist das ausreichend? Ich wiege immerhin schon 95 Kilo und ein Echolot soll auch noch montiert werden. 

Ist das Lowrance Ready Konzept des PA12 und PA14 sinnvoll und eine echte Erleichterung gegenüber den Modellen OB, MA10 und MA12,5?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr vielleicht die eine oder andere Frage beantworten könntet. Natürlich bin ich auch über jeden anderen Hinweis bzgl. der Modellauswahl dankbar.

Schon mal vielen Dank und beste Grüße
Piggy.


----------



## bgolli (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Hallo Piggy,

da hast du dir ja schon mal Gedanken gemacht |bigeyes

Wie du festgestellt hast, sind die Pro Angler einfach zu schwer um sie vernünftig bewegen zu können.

Gerade wenn du zur Ostsee willst, musst du sie ja über den Strand/Düne bekommen.

Meiner Meinung nach kommen nur zwei Modelle in Frage und das sind die von Hobie:

a) Hobie Mirage Outback: klasse Kayak, noch alleine zu Bewegen, viele Ablageflächen (ideal für Angler), durch die Breite super stabil im Wasser

b) Hobie Mirage Revolution: die alternative zum Outback ... aber meiner Meinung nach NUR, wenn die Anfahrtswege auf dem Wasser zu deinen Hotspots sehr WEIT sind!!! Ansonsten tauscht du die Geschwindigkeit besser gegen Stabilität und Ablagen  

Ach ja, das Outback ist im Wasser auch nicht gerade langsam :vik:

Bei Fragen zu SOTs wende dich einfach mal an den Paddelfisch in Reinfeld. Dirk und Katrin helfen dir gerne! Der Dirk sollte auch auf der Boot sein, sprich ihn einfach mal an.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche und teile mal deine Entscheidung mit!!!


----------



## piggy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Hallo bgolli,

vielen Dank für die Informationen! Das habe ich schon befürchtet, dass man 45 kg mal nicht so eben durch den Seesand spazieren fährt. Auf jeden Fall würde ich von den technischen Daten das Outback gegenüber dem Revolution präferieren. Die Stabilität und die Ablagen sind mir wichtiger als die höhere Geschwindigkeit.

Ich habe gesehen, dass Du in Delbrück wohnst aber gerne an der Ostsee (Saaler Bodden, Stralsund) angelst. Transportierst Du Dein Kajak immer mit dem PKW von Delbrück an die Ostsee oder lagerst Du das Kajak direkt in MV? Falls ersteres der Falls ist: Hat man bei der Fahrt ein gutes/ sicheres Gefühl oder will die Familie lieber mit dem Zug fahren, wenn das Kajak mitkommt  ?

Ist Dein Kajak ein Outback?

Beste Grüße
Piggy.


----------



## bgolli (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Hi Piggy,

als Kayak habe ich ein Tarpon 120 von Wilderness. Ist auch ein cooles Teil, aber zum Handpaddeln 

Vom Tarpon bin auch voll überzeugt hinsichtlich Qualität, Sitz, Montage-Schienensystem (ohne Bohren) etc.

Da meine "Kurze" immer größer wird und mit zur Dorschjagt möchte ... geht der Trend zum Zweitkayak |bigeyes ... und das wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Outback (must have) ... aber erst in 2014 

Stimmt ich wohne in Delbrück, zum Glück wohnen meine Eltern aber in der nähe von Ribnitz. Da kann ich dann alles unterstellen (Ein dickes DANKE hier an meine Eltern!).

Das Kayak fahre ich regelmässig auf dem Autodach spazieren ... ist kein Thema. Gekauft habe ich es beim Paddelfisch in Reinfeld, das waren auch 200 km. Wenn Du es richtig festzurrst, dann kannst du sicher bis 120 km fahren.

Also reingehauen ... und bei Fragen - Fragen!

Björn


----------



## piggy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Hallo bgolli,

das Tarpon sieht auch schön stabil aus. Ich glaube aber, dass ich leichte Koordinationsprobleme bekommen würde, wenn ich paddel und gleichzeitig angel/ schleppe. Deshalb auch die Entscheidung für den Mirage Antrieb (oder den Ped-Antrieb von native Watercraft). Aber mit den normalen Kajaks ist es wohl eher unüblich zu schleppen, oder? Ich stelle mir das auf jeden Fall ziemlich schwierig vor.

Vielen Dank für Deinen Eindruck beim Transport des Kajaks. Das Tarpon ist zwar noch ein bisschen schmaler aber vom Gewicht ist es ja ungefähr vergleichbar mit dem Outback. Kann man das Kajak eigentlich noch senkrecht transportieren oder ist davon eher abzuraten? Ich würde halt noch gerne meine Ruten auf dem Autodach unterbringen und ich befürchte, dass es bisschen knapp werden könnte wenn man das Kajak liegend transportiert.

Ich komme aus der Gegend zwischen Wismar und Rostock (und Eltern sind dort auch noch vorhanden ;-) ). Fischland-Darß-Zingst ist natürlich ideal zum Paddeln. Hat der Saaler-Bodden eigentlich einen guten Fischbestand? Ich bin manchmal auf Rügen zum Angeln aber Deine Ecke vergisst man (bzw. vergesse ich) schnell. Zum Baden sind die Strände natürlich ideal auf der Halbinsel, da gibt es in Deutschland wohl keine Konkurrenz.

Beste Grüße
Piggy.


----------



## bgolli (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Hallo Piggy,

es gibt einige die Kayak hochkant transportieren, die Halterungen dafür sind in der Regel aber nicht zu gebrauchen. Die Verzerrung macht man in der Regel durch die Lenzlöcher. Wenn Du noch eine Dachbox drauf hast, ist das Yak schonmal in eine Richtung gesichert.

Schleppen ist eigentlich nicht so mein Ding. Mir fehlt da immer der "Tok" ...

Natürlich kann man die Ruten in die Rutenhalter neben/hinter dem Sitz stecken und Paddeln. Wenn die Bremse etwas lose ist, dann hörst du schon das gekreische der Bremse ;-)

Ich persönlich angel am liebsten driftend (auch mit Driftsack) oder halt ankernd, wenn man die Fische gefunden hat.

Wenn du nen Driftsack an das Kayak hängst, kannst du die Drift bei Wind schon stark verringern und die Flächen super abwerfen. Hast du die Fische dann gefunden kommt zusätzlich noch der Anker. - Das klappt sehr gut und ist für Dorsch auf jeden Fall die beste Methode.

Schleppend ist man einfach zu schnell durch den Schwarm durch. Stehst du mittendrin, dann sind auch Sternstunden mit >30 Dorschen am Stück drin ... das ist dann schon sportlich und die Schulter lässt grüssen ;-)

Du triffst schon die richtige Entscheidung, bei den Kayaks kannst du nichts verkehrt machen!

Viele Grüße

Björn


----------



## piggy (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Vielen Dank! Die Dachbox kommt wohl morgen und ich werde mir das am Wochenende anschauen.

Ich habe mich jetzt mal so informiert, welcher Aussteller auf der Boot Düsseldorf 2013 vertreten ist und ich denke, dass kann schon ziemlich informativ werden (obwohl ich mittlerweile schon sehr stark das Outback präferiere). 

Für alle die sich vielleicht auch ein Angelkajak anschaffen wollen sind als die wichtigsten Aussteller sicherlich "Der Paddelfisch" und "Echolotzentrum" zu nennen. Aber auch sonst scheint es für Angler recht interessant zu sein:
Messinfos Angeln


Zu nennen ist auch der Vortrag von Dirk Hackenberg (Der PaddelFisch): Kajak-Praxis vom Profi am Sonntag, den 20. 1. um 17 Uhr, Mittwoch, den 23. 1. um 16 Uhr, Donnerstag, den 24. 1. um 16 Uhr und Sonntag, den 27. 1. um 16 Uhr.

Ich plane meinen Besuch für Donnerstag der nächsten Woche und werde danach mal meine Erfahrung (und hoffentlich Entscheidung) berichten.

Beste Grüße
Piggy.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Hallo Piggy,


Probefahrt für Hobie Boote kannst Du hier :
http://www.catawest.de/adm/news.php
vereinbaren. Habe ich mal auf der Boot in Düsseldorf nachgefragt.

Das Geschäft ist in 42781 Haan.
Sollte von Bonn aus in deiner Reichweite liegen.


----------



## piggy (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Hallo Lauben-Lothar,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich war gestern auch auf der Boot und habe den Hobie-Stand von http://www.catawest.de/ sehr intensiv betrachtet. Die Leute an dem Stand waren  sehr freundlich und haben meine vielen Fragen sehr ausdauernd beantwortet. Die Probefahrten sind ab April verfügbar. Noch 66 Tage - mal sehen, ob ich so lange warten kann.

Meine Entscheidung Pro Angler vs. Outback ist wohl auch schon zu Gunsten des Outback gefallen. Eigentlich finde ich das ProAngler schon besser. Es hat mehr Platz (Stauraum), es ist stabiler, es ist halt explizit für das Angeln gemacht und das merkt man an vielen Details. *ABER* Es ist ziemlich unhandlich. Es ist mehr als 10 kg schwerer als das Outback und das merkt man. Das ist einfach mein K.-o.-Kriterium, denn so ein Kajak kann man ja leider nicht zum Wasser beamen. Wie schon von bgolli angemerkt, ist es an der Ostsee auch nicht gerade einfacher als an einem See.

Der Vortrag und mein persönliches Gespräch mit Dirk von http://www.paddel-fisch.de/ waren auch sehr informativ und haben alleine schon den Besuch der Boot gerechtfertigt. Man merkt bei ihm sofort, dass er selbst diesem Hobby frönt. Auf jede Frage von mir kamen sofort sehr detaillierte und hilfreiche Antworten. Ein Besuch bei Ihm kann ich nur jedem Interessierten empfehlen.

Beste Grüße
Piggy.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Hallo Piggy,

ich bin (leider) noch etwas unentschlossen. Als ich zur Boot gefahren bin, ging es mir ausschließlich darum mich über die Größe von Schlauchbooten und Benzinmotoren zu informieren. War bis dahin fest entschlossen ein Schlauchboot zu kaufen.
Ich war mir nur über die Größe 3,20 oder 3,60 noch nicht im klaren.
Auf dem Rückweg kam ich dann am Stand von Cata West vorbei und hab das Angelkajak gesehen. Hatte mich vorher nicht damit beschäftigt.
Da ich aber das Angeln vom Boot hauptsächlich im Sauerland auf den Talsperren praktizieren will aber die Option Angeln auf Ostsee auch nicht gänzlich ausschließen möchte kam eigentlich nur ein Schlauchboot infrage.

Nach der Boot habe ich mich intensiver mit Angelkajak beschäftigt und bin im Moment fest entschlossen mir eins zu zu legen. Bei Hobie stört mich der Preis vom Elektromotor.
Wird wohl daher eher ein anderer Hersteller.

Ist für mich als Camper die bessere weil leichtere Alternative. Man(n) wird ja auch nicht jünger.

Paddelfisch liegt leider nicht in meiner Reichweite. Werde mich daher im Raum Köln orientieren aber auch einen Ausflug nach Paderborn zum Schlageter machen.


----------



## Colli_HB (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Hallo Piggy,

du hast dir mehrere schöne Boote ausgesucht.
Allerdings kann ich dir nur raten speziell auf das Gewicht zu achten.
Du willst ja schließlich spontan und alleine damit ans Wasser.
Ich hab mir daher, für die Weser, ein Sit geholt.
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Boot...wn/Old-Town-Camden-120-Anglerkajak--3555.html
Dies wiegt nur 24 kg. 
Mein Kumpel hat ein SOT mit angegebenen 34 kg, ist aber deutlich schwerer. Er hat sich auch entschlossen, ein leichteres Boot zu kaufen, da er sich schon ein paar mal verhoben hat.

Und paddeln und schleppen kann man sehr gut verbinden.
Siehe hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCswq_ao0tw

Wie du dich auch entscheiden wirst, ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Yak!


----------



## paulmeyers (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Colli, freu mich schon wenn ich dich mal auf der Weser sehe. Das hat mich auch ziemlich angefixt die Kajakangelei. 
Ich glaub ich muss mal sparen ... .
Ich würde aber eher zu einem Mirage Antrieb tendieren, hätte aber Angst das man sich den leicht abreisst.


----------



## Camouflage (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

hey,
ich hatte vor zig jahren mal zwei hobie jaks mit mirage antrieb.
(n bekannter hat mir ne menge geld dafür geboten, daher trennten sich unsere wege schon nach einer saison)
an sich waren das geile kajaks, jedoch ist mir mal bei einem n bolzen am antrieb gebrochen.
fand ich nicht so schön, wurde aber auch anstandslos ersetzt.
und ist ja auch schon n paar jahre her, denke die haben in ihrer entwicklung inzwischen einiges verbessert.
btw, hab damals beide jaks aufm dach, oder alle vier aufm hänger transportiert, ging problemlos.
beim transport hab ich immer nach n paar kilometern die spanngurte nachgespannt, danach hatte ich ruhe.
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## piggy (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Hallo Nils,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Ich habe gehört, dass die bei Hobie jetzt einen zusätzlichen Metallstift am Mirage-Antrieb angebaut haben, damit die Verbindung zwischen Jak und Mirage-Antrieb stabiler ist. Vielleicht war das ja Dein Knackpunkt.

Da Du ja offensichtlich schon des Öfteren eine Hobie-Jak auf und abgeladen hast mal eine Frage: Ist das Aufladen der Jaks auch *nach* der Jak-Tour möglich oder muss man erst einmal eine mehrstündige Pause einlegen und Kräfte sammeln .... 

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
Piggy.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

ist träume schon seit längerem von diesem teil ...
wenn ich nicht schon ein Boot hätte und dann damit immer Interessenskonflikte bekommen würde ... |uhoh:


----------



## Fischbox (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Hallo,
ich habe ein Outback und kann eigentlich nur positives berichten.. Hauptsächlich bin ich damit, wenn auch viiiiiel zu selten, auf der Ostsee unterwegs. Ich habe mit dem Antrieb mal 8 km/h geschafft. Realistisch bei bequemer  Fahrweise sind aber eher 4-5 km/h.. Ein anständige Schleppgeschwindigkeit erreicht man ohne besondere Anstrengungen. Das OB ist sehr kippstabil und liegt ruhig im Wasser. Die Wendigkeit ist auch völlig i.O.. Ablage- und Verstaumöglichkeiten sind reichlich vorhanden. Ein kleiner Nachteil ist der, dass mit dem Mirageantrieb keine Rückwärtsfahrt möglich ist(beim Native geht das glaube ich). Das hat mich beim Naturköderangeln auf dem Trondheimfjord etwas gestört. Es gibt aber schlimmeres.  Der andere Nachteil ist das hohe Gewicht, was das Verladen auf dem Autodach etwas erschwert. Ich habe mir dafür aber eine Verladehilfe zugelegt bzw. gebaut, so dass das jetzt auch kein Problem mehr ist. Musst du mal googeln: Kajak und Verladehilfe.
Ansonsten ist der Auslieferungszustand durchaus noch etwas zu tunen, damit man das wirklich perfekte Angelkajak hat.


----------



## Fischbox (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Dieses Jahr geht es mit dem OB übrigens wieder nach Fosen an den Stjoernsfjord. Mal sehen ob sich auch ein grosser böser Butt vom Kajak aus bezwingen lässt:vik:. Zumindest hoffe ich auf recht ruhige See, damit ich das gute Teil ordentlich nutzen kann.#6


----------



## piggy (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Hallo Fischbox,

vielen Dank für Deine Infos!



Fischbox schrieb:


> Das hat mich beim Naturköderangeln auf dem Trondheimfjord etwas gestört.



Hmm, hört sich ja recht ambitioniert an. Ich werde in diesem Jahr meine Norwegenpremiere auf konventionelle Art und Weise geben. Muss aber schön mit dem Kajak sein. Was für Fische konntest Du mit dem OB landen?



Fischbox schrieb:


> Der andere Nachteil ist das hohe Gewicht, was das Verladen auf dem Autodach etwas erschwert. Ich habe mir dafür aber eine Verladehilfe zugelegt bzw. gebaut, so dass das jetzt auch kein Problem mehr ist. Musst du mal googeln: Kajak und Verladehilfe.



Ich habe mir gleich einen Thule mit teleskopischen Auszügen gekauft. Die gehen aber nur 60 cm zur Seite raus -- hoffe das passt trotzdem. Wie ist das so vom Auto zum Wasser? Reichen da normale Kajakwagen oder hat man bei Sand schon sehr damit zu tun?



Fischbox schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist der Auslieferungszustand durchaus noch etwas zu tunen, damit man das wirklich perfekte Angelkajak hat.



Bin auch schon am suchen von passenden Echoloten, Rutenhaltern und Co. Aber erst einmal sollte das Kajak gekauft werden....

Beste Grüße
Piggy.


----------



## Fischbox (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*



piggy schrieb:


> Hmm, hört sich ja recht ambitioniert an. Ich werde in diesem Jahr meine Norwegenpremiere auf konventionelle Art und Weise geben. Muss aber schön mit dem Kajak sein. Was für Fische konntest Du mit dem OB landen?



Ambitioniert ist das irgendwie nicht, sondern bei entspannten Bedingungen einfach nur herrlich:l. Mir kommt es da gleichermassen auf die Atmosphäre, wie auch auf die Möglichkeit einen schönen Fisch zu fangen an. Vom Outback fängst du diesselben Fische wie auch vom normalen Boot, allerdings lassen sich große Fische etwas weniger luxuriös hochkurbeln, da man bedingt durch die andere Sitzposition keinen Gimbal verwenden kann. Am genialsten fand ich bisher das Schleppfischen auf Pollack entlang der steilen Felsufer. Spät Abends oder Nachts im Sommer bei dem diffusen Licht und einem spiegelglatten Fjord- unbeschreiblich schön:k.

Der krasseste Fang war bisher eine Doublette von 2 ca. 80-90cm langen Dornhaien. Eigentlich wollte ich Rotbarsche fangen...



piggy schrieb:


> Wie ist das so vom Auto zum Wasser? Reichen da normale Kajakwagen oder hat man bei Sand schon sehr damit zu tun?



Keine Ahnung, mein Kajakwagen hat mir mein Bruder gebaut, da die käuflichen in meinen Augen nicht optimal ausgelegt waren.
Breite Reifen und ein anständiger Radabstand (sonst wird es kippelig) sind wichtig.


Ich schaue mal nach, vielleicht finde ich noch ein paar Fotos von meinem gepimpten Sot.


----------



## Fischbox (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Ambitioniert wird es übrigens dieses Jahr, denn ich will vom Sot hauptsächlich schleppend auf Pollack, Köhler (lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden) Dorsch oder auch Mefo,Lachs gehen. 
Aussserdem wird ein dicker Gummifisch bummelig hinter dem Kajak hergezogen, in der Hoffnung dass die Beute Heilbutt heisst und nicht zu groß ist|bigeyes.

Schönes Pollackfischen mit der Fliegenrute vom SOT aus, steht auch auf dem Plan.
Ganz grob nach diesem Vorbild...

Ambitionierte Ziele, aber bestimmt nicht unrealistisch#6.


----------



## Cerebellum (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Wieviel Seegang ist denn mit dem Outback zu wuppen?
ist das Outback selbstlenzend ? (also läuft es nicht voll?)

überlege auch mir ein Hobie outback zu kaufen, hauptsächlich für die Ostsee, Flensburger Förde udn rund mum Als.

Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## One6Zero3 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Ich selbst liebäugel mit dem PA14 ... das PA12 sollte auch gehen und leichter zu handeln sein an Land...

Preise hast du aber vertauscht ... das PA12 kostet 3100.- und das PA14 3500.-

Durch die Breite und das Gewicht liegt es bestens auf dem Wasser , du kannst stehend fischen und der Antrieb ist einfach nur Genial ... 

MFG Ben


----------



## piggy (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Hallo Cerebellum,



Cerebellum schrieb:


> Wieviel Seegang ist denn mit dem Outback zu wuppen?



Ich denke das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Das Outback verträgt schon gut den Seegang, allerdings macht das Angeln dann nicht mehr wirklich viel Spaß, da man sich dann sehr auf die See konzentrieren muss. 



Cerebellum schrieb:


> ist das Outback selbstlenzend ? (also läuft es nicht voll?)



Ja, da kann nichts volllaufen.



Cerebellum schrieb:


> überlege auch mir ein Hobie outback zu kaufen, hauptsächlich für die Ostsee, Flensburger Förde udn rund mum Als.
> 
> Gruß vom Kleinhirn



Ich benutze mein Outback auch nur auf der Ostsee und kann sagen: Es macht unheimlich viel Spaß.

Beste Grüße
Piggy.


----------



## piggy (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Hallo One6Zero3,




One6Zero3 schrieb:


> Ich selbst liebäugel mit dem PA14 ... das PA12 sollte auch gehen und leichter zu handeln sein an Land...



Die Pro Angler waren mir einfach zu schwer. Ich habe schon Probleme mein Outback aufs Autodach zu bekommen und dann noch einmal 10 kg mehr.... Und dann noch Anbauten ....



One6Zero3 schrieb:


> Preise hast du aber vertauscht ... das PA12 kostet 3100.- und das PA14 3500.-



Stimmt.



One6Zero3 schrieb:


> Durch die Breite und das Gewicht liegt es bestens auf dem Wasser , du kannst stehend fischen und der Antrieb ist einfach nur Genial ...



Stehend fischen ist mit dem Outback nicht so einfach wie mit dem PAs aber bei meinen Touren auf der Ostsee hatte ich auch gar nicht das Verlangen im Stehen zu fischen. Der Antrieb ist echt ziemlich genial. Vor allem die Geschwindigkeit (insbesondere mit TurboFins) ist ziemlich beeindruckend.

Beste Grüße
Piggy.


----------



## Blindfischer (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

Die PA´s sind  durch die Breite auch recht unhandlich an Land, ist zwar ein Vorteil wenn man stehend fischen möchte, aber das ist bei uns auf der Ostsee mit Welle sowieso kein Vergnügen.(empfinde ich zumindest so, ich hab`s mit unterschiedlichen Boote getestet und bleibe lieber gemütlich sitzen  )

Aber vom Platz her sind die schon genial, was mir aber beim treten fehlt ist die direkte Rückmeldung vom Wasser, beim Paddeln habe ich einfach ein besseres Bootsgefühl.

Wer viel und lange schleppt ist aber mit dem Tretantrieb schon nicht schlecht bedient. Kostet zwar deutlich mehr, aber so ist das halt mit Luxus |supergri

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Cerebellum (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*

@ Piggy,

vielen Dank für die Auskunft, wie weit fährst Du denn auf die Ostsee?
eher in Strandnähe oder schon 400-500m oder sogar mehr?

Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## piggy (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak is zu empfehlen?*



Cerebellum schrieb:


> @ Piggy,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Auskunft, wie weit fährst Du denn auf die Ostsee?
> eher in Strandnähe oder schon 400-500m oder sogar mehr?
> ...



Das hängt ziemlich stark von den Wetterbedingungen ab. Wenn es passt können es aber auch schon mal 3 km sein. Hängt halt relativ stark von der Tiefe vor Ort ab. In Strandnähe bleibe ich nur, wenn ich auf MeFo fischen möchte. Das mache ich dann aber wiederum eher klasisch mit Wathose.


----------

